# Unique Leopard Tortoises Wanted



## Neal (Mar 27, 2012)

We're always looking to add to our future breeding projects. At this time we are curious to see if anyone has any unique babcocki leopard tortoises available. Hatchlings preferred, but will consider leopards of any age. We will consider wholesale clutches as well.

Unique is pretty broad, but I think the best way to start is to send us a picture and go from there. Pictures of the adults that produced the hatchlings would be much appreciated.

*We will be picky*


----------



## Neal (Apr 3, 2012)

Bump!

Looking for a couple more unique leopards. 

Here are some examples of what we're looking for.







(The above picture belongs to Richard Fife. It is used here with permission.)











Blonde, Ivory, or dark...anything that is unique and looks good, we are interested in.

Thanks!


----------

